# Bowdoin College Museum Security Supervisor



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A part time Security Officer job is also posted. This is where Joshua Chamberlain was! Though he never worked Museum Security, I'm sure.

Museum Security Supervisor
Institution:
*Bowdoin College*

Location:
Brunswick, ME

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/18/2019

Type:
Full-Time

The primary responsibility of this position is to supervise and manage the activities of security officers who are assigned to the Bowdoin College Museum of Art, and provide department support as directed by management. The supervisor will work closely with the Museum's Assistant Director for Operations and the Assistant Director for Cultural Property Security, keeping them informed of day-to-day and long-term operational matters involving personnel, general public safety, property protection, and reporting of maintenance for repair.

The supervisor will take an active role in the daily security coverage of the galleries at the BCMA, responsible for the scheduling of Museum Security Officers and Museum Officer training requirements. Close coordination with the Assistant Director for Cultural Property Security and the Campus Security Supervisors is necessary for daily operational and personnel oversight. Secondary responsibilities include proficiency and support to campus security operations, which may include supervision of staff (Patrol Officers, Communications Center Officers and Shuttle Drivers) for designated shifts; and to ensure a safe and secure campus through College policy enforcement, incident investigations and jurisdictional coordination of campus emergencies.

*Hours:*
Normally scheduled hours of the museum will fall between 7:00 a.m. and 5:30 p.m. Monday through Friday, and until 9:00 p.m. on Thursdays. Some situations may require the supervisor to work outside the regularly scheduled shift, particularly when needed to support campus operations. This position will require weekend shift assignments and possible overtime.

*Education:*

A high school diploma or GED equivalent is required; Associate's or Bachelor's degree preferred.
Applicants must possess: strong leadership/supervisory skills including excellent organizational and interpersonal skills, professional oral and written communication abilities, a working knowledge of the Microsoft Office Suite (Word, Excel, and Access), the ability to solve problems and make recommendations and decisions in stressful situations, and the ability to be certified in CPR, First Aid, and AED.
*Experience:*

The Supervisor must have proven experience and ability to effectively communicate/exercise good judgment in managerial and customer relations roles.
A minimum of one year lead or supervisory experience is preferred.
PI109373455
*Application Information*
Postal Address:
HR
Bowdoin College
216 Maine St Brunswick
Brunswick, ME 04011

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/5k53jmccygz8rrgd


----------

